# warrant?



## mr-iceman82 (Aug 6, 2008)

dose mass have a special team for warrants that you could join??


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

kinda like dog the bounty hunter?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

mr-iceman82 said:


> dose mass have a special team for warrants that you could join??


Yep it dose


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Sure, you can;

1. Commit a felony, then an officer will sign you up for the team by applying for an arrest warrant.. 
2. Default at your arraignment/court date thereby achieving a position on the "elite special team"; the default warrant team...

Good luck with your endeavor's in joining the team...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

VFAS...dose guys are off-da-hook!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Don't mind these guys. they're feisty this time of year. Actually all times of year.
> 
> *IF* you get accepted at the Academy, and *IF* you successfully complete the course of study, and *IF* you graduate, and *IF* you complete the break-in and probationary period at a State Police barracks (probably out in the Berkshires), and *IF* you prove yourself as a competent and diligent Trooper for at least 5 years or so, *THEN* you may be able to apply for consideration for assignment to a Fugitive Unit.
> 
> Hope that answers your question.


Thats way to many *IF*'s Wolfman, is there anyway to skip that hard stuff and go straight to the cool shit?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> Thats way to many *IF*'s Wolfman, is there anyway to skip that hard stuff and go straight to the cool shit?


1. Donate to your local sheriff.

2. Donate some more.

2.5 Order all of your cool gear from privateofficer.com

3. Donate just a little bit harder...

WIN!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Johnny Law said:


> Thats way to many *IF*'s Wolfman, is there anyway to skip that hard stuff and go straight to the cool shit?


Sure, in Worcester ya just volunteer...


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

God, all you guys are making this seem *way* too hard.

Just go here and sign up: http://www.warrantweb.net/
http://www.warrentweb.com


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice...I actually clicked on the link ready to fight crime...instead I ended up with a big hair 80s flashback...thanks..


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

celticsfan said:


> God, all you guys are making this seem *way* too hard.
> 
> Just go here and sign up: http://www.warrantweb.net/


Nice Link!!!!!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Some one beat me too it! 

Those guys rocked. I loved that older metal music or whatever it is. That stuff is awesome.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

A friend of mine sat around one night on the overnight and named all the awesome hairbands..there was a shitload....we must have named 80.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

7costanza said:


> A friend of mine sat around one night on the overnight and named all the awesome hairbands..there was a shitload....we must have named 80.


I'll start...

Dokken


----------

